# Bosch POF 1400 ACE Router Locking Lever Problem



## Sheepdisease (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello all,

I was trying to work with my router yesterday when I started experiencing problems with the router unlocking from the set depth back to full retraction. This happened a number of times despite the locking lever being locked all the way.










I checked the screw holding the lever in place and it was secure, the spring seems fine, so I don't know what the cause is or how to fix it. Many years out of warranty.. 

Anyone else had this problem? I hope there is an easy fix.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The two or three plunges I've had apart had a little brass plug between the end of the lock screw and the column. I'm supposing that this maybe grips better and won't damage the column. Possibly that plug needs replacing if yours also has one. It may be possible to tighten the screw that pushes against it and reattach the lever farther around so that the screw travels inward farther too.

to get that plug out you have to remove the base and columns. When you do that you want to make sure the locking lever side is pointed down. Gravity is all that holds that plug in and it falls out easily and has a tendency to roll somewhere you can't find it. Voice of experience on that. The good news is it is fairly cheap. The bad news is that you have to wait for it to be posted to you and the router is useless without it.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

I have a Bosch 1200 AE which is practically the same router, if you undo the screw that holds the locking mechanism lever in place you will find a brass hex headed screw/plug, you can turn the screw/plug clockwise a little and replace the lever in a "tighter" setting so the lever locks harder, maybe the locking mechanism has become worn a little and will no longer hold.

Look at the bottom left with the number 801 above it to see how it works:


----------



## Sheepdisease (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. I did as you suggested Hypnotoad and tried forcing the touter out of lock but it didn't seem to shift unlike before.

All the bits looked fine with no wear at all, tightening the brass piece could just be the right solution!

Fingers crossed...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure that Phillips suggestion is the correct answer, I had a similar model years ago and the same thing happened and the answer was as described.


----------

